

The Skyscraper of the Future - Thevet
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/05/the-skyscraper-of-the-future/387118/?single_page=true

======
brechmos
The elevators are quite cool but it seems like turbolift (vertical and
horizontal) in Star Trek. Still cool.

